# quina en porta al cap



## gvergara

Hola:

He llegit aquesta expressió, i no puc comprendre-la ben bé. Tinc la impressió que la dona es pregunta quins són els plans del Feliu, el seu germà. 

_-¿Vols dir que ens convé, que en Feliu no s'ha encaterinat com un pardal amb aquesta noia, que no ha anat a picar massa amunt...?_
__ Vés a saber *quina en porta al cap*, ell. Potser ha posat l'ull al dot de la noia._
*De "Pa negre" d'Emili Teixidor*

A quin substantiu es refereix el pronom _en_? A una _idea_? He trobat una expressió semblant (_Portar de cap una cosa_), però no estic segur si la meva és una "deformació" d'aquesta, o si té un altre significat.
Moltes gràcies per endavant,
Gonçal (*Corregiu tots els meus errors si us plau *)


----------



## RIU

Hola, 

Es refereix a idea, a pensament, és clar. Si fa no fa és "_vés a saber en què està pensant_".


----------



## gvergara

RIU said:


> Hola,
> 
> Es refereix a idea, a pensament, és clar. Si fa no fa és "_vés a saber en què està pensant_".


I és una expressió comuna?


----------



## ampurdan

És força comuna, sí. Potser es comença a perdre, però jo encara la sento i crec que l'he fet servir alguna vegada.


----------



## Lurrezko

Al meu entorn és més comuna _quina en porta *de* cap_. No la trobo a cap diccionari


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Al meu entorn és més comuna _quina en porta *de* cap_. No la trobo a cap diccionari


 
_11_ *portar de cap *(una cosa) Tenir intenció de fer-la.


----------



## Lurrezko

Pinairun said:


> _11_ *portar de cap *(una cosa) Tenir intenció de fer-la.



Gràcies. Tens el do de la ubiqüitat...


----------



## Pinairun

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Gràcies. Tens el do de la ubiqüitat...


 Però sovint voler repicar i anar a la processó no pot ser i faig cada emplastre...


----------

